# think safety!!!



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

One second of inattention and I was off to the urgent care to have 4 stitches in my thumb. I managed to do this with the tiny Harbor Freight cut-off saw while turning it off. Not sure how I managed to cut myself as the switch is on top BUT I had my thumb underneath by the blade!! DON'T GET DISTRACTED!!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn!! Dang-it, be careful. You need all them fingers -- and both eyes.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care Winn. Those accidents happen in a flash no matter the size of the tool!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"Think Safety" my butt, watch what you're doing!







Glad to hear that things weren't too serious.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Safety Forced


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

"Think Safety" my butt, watch what you're doing! 

Exactly my point. We need to think safety ALL the time, I didn't for a moment and paid the price! Just a reminder.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Getntlemen to this day I do not know how I did it. But I drove a 16 penney ringshank nail through three fingers of my left hand. The tip of the nail ended in the joint of my ring finger. Went through bone of all three fingers. After two surgeries, one to removed the nail and one to correct damage, I still can not straighten out two of the fingers. So yes gentlemen be ever vigulent on safty. watch what you are doing.


----------

